# Help Save Abby



## panda (May 23, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=249011615128720

A friend of a friend has a dog in need of surgery.. The story is in the link above.. if anyone is able to help out it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I just want to say, one of my girls had the same problem, and I was also told either bed rest, surgery or put her down. She stayed in a cage for 6 weeks. Now you'd never know something was wrong. She runs around and plays, and acts just like she did before.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Good to know, I'll pass it on to my friends!


----------

